
Plans to microchip UK workers spark privacy concerns - glassworm
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/microchip-uk-workers-employees-privacy-bioteq-biohax-cbi-tuc-trade-union-a8629656.html
======
detaro
I don't know, the entire story smells a bit like a submarine. No customers
named, but everyone is talking about them.

